# Killed my new Briggs & Stratton 1022ER!



## DougInUrbana (Dec 1, 2018)

Okay I’m hoping that it’s nothing too serious...! We just got our first major snow of the season, around 6”. I fired up our brand-new 1022ER and cleared the driveway and front sidewalk easily. Then I tried to clear the back sidewalk, but didn’t realize that there was a heavy rubberized mat under all the snow. I hit it and the snowblower shut down. I tried to restart it, but it was a no go. I didn’t even think to try the electric starter. The starter rope still has tension and can be pulled, but it won’t turn over. 

I’m nominally mechanically inclined, but don’t want to call the shop if it’s an easy fix. I tried doing Google and YouTube searches, no luck. Would this be a sheared flywheel pin? What would I want to look for, and where would I look? Thanks!


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll take "Sheared a Flywheel Key" for $200 Alex.


----------



## DougInUrbana (Dec 1, 2018)

Probably not something I can easily fix, darn it. Looks like I’ll have to call a repair shop.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

DougInUrbana said:


> Probably not something I can easily fix, darn it. Looks like I’ll have to call a repair shop.


 If that's the issue, it can likely be fixed in an hour or less... Just need to pull the flywheel and replace the key. I've done it on an outboard with only a crescent wrench, a block of wood and a hammer, but a puller makes it easier! You can usually borrow those at auto parts dealers, or you can purchase a Briggs-specific one cheaply at Walmart, eBay, etc.
Here's a video on flywheel key replacement:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you tried pulling the belt cover off and turn the main pulley counter clockwise? also have you made sure to remove the rubber mat and made sure the impeller spins freely? these are the 2 things i would look at first before taking it to a shop. i don't think you would have shear the flywheel key on getting something stuck but if your B&S is like mine you could have maybe broke the pull start if you tried to force the engine over with it since it is all plastic.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I agree with the previous comment. I would not automatically take it to a repair shop without first doing a little bit of troubleshooting. You made the comment "The starter rope still has tension and can be pulled, but it won’t turn over.". I may have read that wrong. I read it as I pull the rope and the engine turns (spins), but does not start. Did you mean - you pull the rope and the engine does not even spin?

If the engine does turn when you pull the rope, I would pull the spark plug and check and see if you have spark.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

evh said:


> I'll take "Sheared a Flywheel Key" for $200 Alex.


snow blower motors don't have them, only found on lawnmowers with solid crankshafts not using soft blade adapters


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

33 woodie said:


> snow blower motors don't have them, only found on lawnmowers with solid crankshafts not using soft blade adapters


Someone better tell my snowblowers. How are they timed without the key?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

33 woodie said:


> snow blower motors don't have them, only found on lawnmowers with solid crankshafts not using soft blade adapters


???????????????? Did you have your morning coffee yet?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, every small engine I ever encountered had a flywheel key ... BTW, even if it just bent it, without a clear shear, that is all it takes for a dead machine....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

oneacer said:


> Yeah, every small engine I ever encountered had a flywheel key ... BTW, even if it just bent it, without a clear shear, that is all it takes for a dead machine....


Truth. Even a *very small offset * will stop your machine. It really doesn't take much. :surprise:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you've freed the mat and inspected the rotors and housing for damage and distortion and everything seems fine you should pull the spark plug and crank the engine over some. Enough to blow out any gas that may have accumulated. You'd do this with the choke off and the throttle full. It would also give you a chance to check to see if you have spark. You could also let it sit with the plug out and try turning it over a few times every so often just so you know you're starting from a base line.
Once you've checked for spark and you're confident it's not flooded install the spark plug and with full throttle, without choke give it a couple pulls to see if it starts. If not then choke it and try. If not then hit the primer with choke and try.
If it still doesn't start I would also be inclined to then recommend you either pull the flywheel to check that key if you feel comfortable after a couple how to youtubes or take it in.

.


----------



## DougInUrbana (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow, thank you all so much for the knowledge! I’ll look into it this week and report back with my findings. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

33 woodie said:


> snow blower motors don't have them, only found on lawnmowers with solid crankshafts not using soft blade adapters


Wait...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Every sheared key ive ever seen you could still pull not the key being the reason it wont pull for 600 alex


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

horizontal shaft motors use a solid steel flywheel key, unlike vertical shaft lawn mowers and even then some use a solid with a shear/breakaway blade adapter that shears saving a bent crankshaft


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

All of my horizontal engines have either a aluminum or composite metal (soft) flywheel key. Even my new simplicity with a 205cc briggs 900 snow series engine has a aluminum Key not a solid steel. Thats not saying that there is not a Mfg. who specs it ( a solid steel key) for a particular engine, or purpose. 
But it is not a Horizontal rule, for all engines.
As well if I find solid steel Keys in a engine I double check with Mfg. parts to make sure its supposed to be in there and why? For if that engine is not being used for the intended reason for a solid steel key I pull it and put in a soft key. A $2.00 key is a whole lot easier to replace than a broken crankshaft or exploded flywheel.


----------



## denny (Jan 14, 2019)

this sounds like a shear pin on the crack shaft the shear pin is under the fly wheel hope this will help you to bad you are so far away the cost for this is high if you take it to a repair show. I think the shop charge is around 80 bucks a hour


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF denny

There really isn't any discussion. As almost everyone else has said, we haven't seen an engine yet that didn't have a key holding the flywheel to the crankshaft. I'm sure there is an exception but with all the Tecumseh, Briggs, Honda and Honda clones they all have keyways. The engines have a keyway cut into the crankshaft and the flywheel and there is a key that locks them together and holds the timing. Doesn't matter if it's vertical or horizontal shaft.
Anything they may do for safety on a lawnmower engine just doesn't apply and there is no shear pin on any small engine I've ever worked on. The snowblower,yes. The engine, no.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd ask why didn't the shear pins on the auger or the gear box didn't go or the belt slip before the shock got to the engine.


----------



## DougInUrbana (Dec 1, 2018)

FALSE ALARM! I figured that I’d give it another try before yanking the spark plug, and it started on the first pull. Did some maintenance cleanup and there were no issues, the auger is working fine. We have the possibility of another big storm this weekend, so I am relieved! Thanks again!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

dhazelton, You can ask but the answer to any of those questions isn't going to help get the engine started. That isn't meant to be rude. When you suck in something like a mat it doesn't present the same shock to a shear pin as a chunk of ice, wood, ... ? It wraps in there somewhat slowly and slows down and then stops/jams the rotation. As it starts to slow down the governor kicks in and opens the throttle. That might be why a shear pin didn't let go. It might not have made it to the impeller and if you're not paying attention you might not notice the problem until it's too late. Been there myself with my own driveway and extension cords to battery chargers !! So you're holding the lever down, the belts tight because you have it properly adjusted and it doesn't slip because it's in good condition as you do proper maintenance. 
That might be a way the shock got from stuff spinning fairly slowly to the engine going 3,500 rpm and having to stop on a dime. It's all just a guess but you asked.

I've had engines stop on me for various reasons over the decades while at operating speed. Some restart easily right away and others I've found we're a bit flooded and needed some help to get back running. I've only had one with a sheared key. I'm not jumping to the key being sheared right away I gave a pretty through walk through on first checking the engine out for flooding and the steps I'd try to get it restarted before I attempted to take the engine apart. Some times just getting the nut and washer off the end of the crankshaft will allow you to inspect the crankshaft and flywheel keyways and see if you need to go further. They should form a perfect square.

(Edit must have been typing when the OP was posting he fixed it)

.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

but usually the belt slips when you eat something with your snowblower. i don't think i have ever had mine stall. usually the moment the belt squeals and engine bogs i would let off and see what i ate. i know it ate a phone book a coupe weeks ago and engine was still running after it sucked in the phone book in. 

good to hear it just flooded when it stopped and that you didn't damage the engine.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

33 woodie said:


> horizontal shaft motors use a solid steel flywheel key, unlike vertical shaft lawn mowers and even then some use a solid with a shear/breakaway blade adapter that shears saving a bent crankshaft


Sorry Woodie....every B&S small horizontal I've ever taken apart had the flimsy aluminum key like the verticals. Tecumsehs have been steel....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Years ago I had a walk behind herbicide machine I built for the cranberry bogs that had a Dodge in and out clutch to engage the engine . I had a B&S 6-1 gear reduction 5 hp horizontal and had to be super careful of engaging the clutch.....the slightest bit to fast, and the next half hour spent on the bog replacing keyway. I smartened up finally and replaced it with a Honda....never a problem since...


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had my old machine stall on me once when I ate a chunk of granite the size of a grapefruit. I almost died when I saw what stalled it out. Pulled the rock out and it started right back up. It didn't even break a sheer pin.


----------

